# saltfork/wills creek help!!



## Crappie-Joe (Jan 16, 2010)

looking for some help fishing salt fork and wills creek lake, and on what ramps to use, and where to fish for crappie.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Wills Creek I would stay away from. It can be dangerous if you aren't familiar with it.

Salt Fork, what ramp you use is up to you. They are all worth launching at for crappie. 10 ft of water or more is where they've been for me.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Are you taking about the actual creek for Will's creek or the reservoir? I hope not the creek because I grew up there and it basically has nothing in it but Carp and Catfish until you get below the dam at Will's Creek Reservoir. Then you may find crappie, smallmouth, white bass, possibly some other species. I have never fished the actual reservoir. I basically grew up on Salt Fork as well and like crappiecat mentioned, all ramps are good. Also like he said 10 ft. of water is what you are looking for with cover. I know one stumpy area I killed the crappie on for many years. Another good place for crappie and white bass is the overspill(not that spillway) on your left off of Rt. 21. Some people just call it the 'big pipe'. Along the rocks you can slay the crappie and white bass. I slayed the crappie last Thanksgiving at that spot when I was home visiting family. PM me if you have questions. Hope this helps.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Wills Creek has some surprisingly good bass and crappie fishing in the lake, as well as catfish, and the saugeye fishing below the dam is famous. The ramp is one of the worst at any area lake, even after they improved it a few years ago. If the lake comes up much at all, it is unusable. I'd recommend Salt Fork and launch at U.S. 22 marina, Sugar Tree or the lodge ramp. Kimbolton and Morning Glory are a pain, being right on the speed zones and having no courtesy docks or anyplace else to tie up if you're alone.


----------



## Crappie-Joe (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the advise guys!!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

If you try wills creek go upstream, its alot deeper and less hazards. Saltfork has plenty of slabs. Find the cribs placed by ODNR or one of the stumpfield.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

bttmline said:


> If you try wills creek go upstream, its alot deeper and less hazards. Saltfork has plenty of slabs. Find the cribs placed by ODNR or one of the stumpfield.


Upstream from the "ramp"? Holy cow, last time I was there that was a maze of dead falls. Upstream is just the creek itself, down stream is what they call the lake, though it's nothing more than a wider creek. Or did you mean upstream of the dam?


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Saltfork is a great lake. Lots of fish, when they are biting better look out! As far as where to go, Find structure/ blowdowns. Fish the xmax trees that the dnr set out, they are marked with orange dots on trees or ribbon. Find the markers and start searching the area for structure. There is a map of the place that the xmas trees were dropped on the DNR website.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

jigtwins said:


> Saltfork is a great lake. Lots of fish, when they are biting better look out! As far as where to go, Find structure/ blowdowns. Fish the xmax trees that the dnr set out, they are marked with orange dots on trees or ribbon. Find the markers and start searching the area for structure. There is a map of the place that the xmas trees were dropped on the DNR website.


Or bring me with you and be guaranteed to at least see someone catching fish! If you like crappie, there are plenty of stumps to fish in several bays!


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

BrianSipe17 said:


> Or bring me with you and be guaranteed to at least see someone catching fish! If you like crappie, there are plenty of stumps to fish in several bays!


Thats so true! I bring you with me and I see Someone catching fish.


----------

